# NABBA SE 2nd May with my 8 weeks out pics



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

So as some of you know im competing in NABBA SE May 2nd >40s and with 8 weeks to go i thought id post a couple of pics which i sent to James on the weekend..My goals this year are NABBA Finals, UKBFF Finals and im 90% sure i wanna try and eventully win the NPA Overall after my first ANB Show 1990!

So its all going well with 8 weeks to go...

So who else is doing this show..





































Fivos


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

holy **** mate, looking ripped


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

excellent condition Fivos.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Holy fcuk your shredded with 8 weeks to go!!!

What you weighing here Fiv, doubt you got more than a few lb to drop have you?!!


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Holy fcuk your shredded with 8 weeks to go!!!
> 
> What you weighing here Fiv, doubt you got more than a few lb to drop have you?!!


Thanks lads

I weighing 183.1 lb James is looking after all that side so im just following what he says..we are aiming for .5lb a week at the moment..

Fivos


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Bit fat

better get a move on if you're going to be ready in time


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Tinytom said:


> Bit fat
> 
> better get a move on if you're going to be ready in time


Yea think i might to need to get some NLP to make me feel better about myself 

Fivos


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Have you ever thought about taking a trip to the dark side Fivos?

GHS


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

How much cardio you doing at the moment?


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Shredded already mate.

Love it.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

GHS said:


> Have you ever thought about taking a trip to the dark side Fivos?
> 
> GHS


Of course i have and any natrual that says otherwise isnt being honest with themselves..

I had this conversation with James and the reason was mainly my Brother Andy (who passed away 8 years this May)..He said if I ever took gear when i started training back when i was 19 he would kill me..Andy was my big brother and best friend and the thought of loosing his respect wasnt worth it..and now it not an option..

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Nathrakh said:


> How much cardio you doing at the moment?


Hi mate im doing 4mile walk in the monring and evening and 20mins incline treadmill max incline after workout..

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

PRL said:


> Shredded already mate.
> 
> Love it.


Cheers Pete with me its about trying to hold onto the size..ive always said i think its easier for me to get lean as a natural but keeping my size is a different matter..

Fivos


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Looking amazing dude. Ripped!


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

dutch_scott said:


> fivos doesnt need the dark side, pure class... yes yes fivos will be watching at the show with the lady and some mates...
> 
> class mate
> 
> dutch


Thanks mate i appreciate all the support i can get, usually have one other person with me at shows then anyone whos at the show... so this year will be nice as i know a few people going.. :thumb:

Fivos


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Touching mate 

Good luck with everything.

GHS


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

looking really good  will be interesting to see the finished package, how much more finished can it get though in 8 weeks? :| what bf % are you at approx?


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Greekgoddess said:


> Wow! You're starting to look like a road map! Superb condition for 8 weeks out. I love to see vascularity, and your waist is just amazing.


Thanks Greekgoddess, yea the waist is coming in, back has always been a good point for me..i think my physique is getting really mature now with not to many glaring faults..

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

GHS said:


> Touching mate
> 
> Good luck with everything.
> 
> GHS


Thanks GHS..yea Andy was very instrumental in my life in more ways than just a big brother..

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

BigDom86 said:


> looking really good  will be interesting to see the finished package, how much more finished can it get though in 8 weeks? :| what bf % are you at approx?


Thanks BigDom86, i think what James and I will be trying to achieve is a polished look and getting all the detail out, toghther with getting the granite look which is what i need to compete with guys who will no doubt out muscle me in size. Ill be competing arround 80-82 kg i reckon,,

Fivos


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

You look peeled dude

Back is great, you look like an onion! :thumb:


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

you gonna do the masters at the ukbff ?

whats your diet looking like, are you hungry or eating a lot of food with only 0.5lb to drop a week?


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> you gonna do the masters at the ukbff ?
> 
> whats your diet looking like, are you hungry or eating a lot of food with only 0.5lb to drop a week?


Yep but now sure which qualifier yet,,

James L does my diet so ill let him answer that when he comes on..

I dont really get proper hungry i guess sometimes at night but nothing a few gulps of water doesnt sort out..

Fivos


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Looking excellent mate, i have alot of respect for you for keeping it natural, and getting where you are today, you stand up there with the guys on gear and hold your own which is a very hard thing to do..

Can i ask you a question, how would a natural cut vary from an A.S. assisted cut ?

Would you need to keep calories higher and just generally cut slower or is there other factors to concider ?

N


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

Looking realy good mate.Hope all goes well..


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

looking very vascular


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

LOCUST said:


> Looking excellent mate, i have alot of respect for you for keeping it natural, and getting where you are today, you stand up there with the guys on gear and hold your own which is a very hard thing to do..
> 
> Can i ask you a question, how would a natural cut vary from an A.S. assisted cut ?
> 
> ...


Thanks mate... cant really answer the cut from A.S but its all about creating a calorie deficit at the end of the day...lets net forget you can get fat eating clean as well.. I think as im natural i dont have to worry about how AS effects my body chemistry and for me i find it easy to know whats working and not and can pin point if certain foods dont agree with me. I dont have to worry about how A.S are effecting my metabolism, hormones and if im hoding water etc..so for me its no guessing.

I would say the biggest mistake people make dieting natural or not is they make dieting to hard and extreme to quickly and loose a lot of muscle straight away and get fed up with dieting. Also stress pays a major role when getting ready for a shows, stress will be your worse enemy if you let it and will ruin your phsyqiue.

I guess you just need to keep things simple and when you make changes do them slowly and make a note of your changes.

Fivos


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

looking fantastic mate, do you tend to hold a really high level of conditioning year around? your vasculairty is crazyyyyyy. looking forward to seeing what your diet looks like..? is james going to post it up? x


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Doing the same contest mate - my condition's no where to your level yet though (too true what you say about stress being a big obstacle in the lead up to a contest).


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

XJPX said:


> looking fantastic mate, do you tend to hold a really high level of conditioning year around? your vasculairty is crazyyyyyy. looking forward to seeing what your diet looks like..? is james going to post it up? x


When i started training at 19 i was proper skinny..a classic ectomoprh, i reckon i did start putting on proper size until i was into my early 30s. Im lean most of the year as much through genetics and choice. I do eat very well during the week even when im not competing.

My diet is fairly simple, with basmiti rice the main day crab, with oats for breakfast then a mixture of proteins including, PhD Pharma Whey, Phd Synergy ISO-7, mackeral, eggs whites, chicken/white fish. I also have kiwis and pineapple. Multi vits, Bcomplex and Vit C etc throught the day with meals. And a cheat meal on Saturday nights

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Nathrakh said:


> Doing the same contest mate - my condition's no where to your level yet though (too true what you say about stress being a big obstacle in the lead up to a contest).


8 weeks is a long time, i cant afford to loose much muscle hence why im lean this far out...Mate ive saw you about 6 odd weeks ago and you look alot better than your pictures, beleive me.

Fivos


----------



## Jamesieboy (Oct 17, 2008)

You're natural?? WOW! You look great!! Good luck!!


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Jamesieboy said:


> You're natural?? WOW! You look great!! Good luck!!


Yep 20 years of training is paying off..

Fivos


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

How often are u meeting with james to assess wher u r? Looking forward to seeing ur condition first hand when we meet at the south coast x


----------



## westsider (Feb 12, 2007)

Fivos you look fantastic mate. To be at that condition 8 weeks out from a comp and that to natty makes you a real inspiration for all the natty and assisted bodybuilders out there. Awesome conditioning mate!!


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Fivos said:


> Yep 20 years of training is paying off..
> 
> Fivos


Sure it is! People dont realise the time it takes to build a quality physique full of dense muscle. This is why we see people giving up after a year when they havent got 20 inch arms!


----------



## martinmcg (Jun 30, 2007)

fooking hell mate looking the mutts nutts there , best i start my diet for oct now !!! :thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Two things that stand out for me:

- JEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZ Fiv you are shredded!!!

- Over 40's???


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

XJPX said:


> How often are u meeting with james to assess wher u r? Looking forward to seeing ur condition first hand when we meet at the south coast x


Meeing James approx every 2 weeks for the moment then once we get to4 weeks out itll be every week.

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

martinmcg said:


> fooking hell mate looking the mutts nutts there , best i start my diet for oct now !!! :thumb:


Judging by your pic thats why i need to be peeled! Will have fun im sure but i need to qualify first...

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

westsider said:


> Fivos you look fantastic mate. To be at that condition 8 weeks out from a comp and that to natty makes you a real inspiration for all the natty and assisted bodybuilders out there. Awesome conditioning mate!!


Thanks mate :cool2:

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

dmcc said:


> Two things that stand out for me:
> 
> - JEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZ Fiv you are shredded!!!
> 
> - Over 40's???


Ta..yea was 40 last August...

Fios


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

awesome fiv...

a walk in the park with rewards to come bro..

steve


----------



## higgz123 (Jan 3, 2009)

awesome mate- inspiration for us nattys!


----------



## BARNY (Sep 4, 2005)

WOW!! Fivos you are looking freaky ripped!! Your contest ready mate. dont cut back anymore imo, hold it together and just get tighter (if thats possible lol). Dont do anything out of the ordinary, turn up without any screwing around cos you dont need to. I cant see how water manipulation etc could benefit you at all. Your body is happily in ballance lookin shredded. No need to change a thing..if anything increase complex carbs.

Nice one natural boy wonder. :thumb:


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Awsome Fivos, I first saw you at the Lincoln show when you won. Even then I was really impressed with how you looked (shredded!!) but looking at you now you have made big improvements to your physique and looking freaky this far out... :thumbup1:


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

Top notch buddy, will definitely be keeping tabs on this thread.


----------



## barcz69 (Apr 29, 2008)

Fivos said:


> Of course i have and any natrual that says otherwise isnt being honest with themselves..
> 
> I had this conversation with James and the reason was mainly my Brother Andy (who passed away 8 years this May)..He said if I ever took gear when i started training back when i was 19 he would kill me..Andy was my big brother and best friend and the thought of loosing his respect wasnt worth it..and now it not an option..
> 
> Fivos


Same here mate lost my best mate two years ago and i promised him i wudnt touch the stuff but all my mates are on it and yea i defo think bout it all the time but i know i neva will touch it. Im sure ur bros proud of u mate. Looking in awesum shape.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

looking awesome mate top class


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

BARNY said:


> WOW!! Fivos you are looking freaky ripped!! Your contest ready mate. dont cut back anymore imo, hold it together and just get tighter (if thats possible lol). Dont do anything out of the ordinary, turn up without any screwing around cos you dont need to. I cant see how water manipulation etc could benefit you at all. Your body is happily in ballance lookin shredded. No need to change a thing..if anything increase complex carbs.
> 
> Nice one natural boy wonder. :thumb:


Barny totally agree thats why we mont be making drastic changes (where imo people go wrong)..And yes increase on carbs is what James did immediately ... adding around 200g of food to my existing diet..

Fivos


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

"increase on carbs is what James did immediately ... adding around 200g of food to my existing diet.."

exellent, by doing this, james has just stopped you from overdieting fiv..8 weeks out and your already on the money..

ive always admired your conditioning fiv.. good luck pal

steve


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

stevie flynn said:


> "increase on carbs is what James did immediately ... adding around 200g of food to my existing diet.."
> 
> exellent, by doing this, james has just stopped you from overdieting fiv..8 weeks out and your already on the money..
> 
> ...


Thanks Steve yea gotta get Mezza condition  (if thats possible LOL)

Fivos


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Firstly Fiv is already in the sort of condition that most guys never find themselves in on show day.

As Fivos said I took over at around 12 weeks out and the first thing was to get some more food in him. I gave him more vegetables, fruit, complex carbs and fat, infact made his diet very balanced. All the guys I work with get a very balanced diet, this is what the body thrives on.

As was previously said Fivos' problem is not getting in shape, its keeping his size and fullness. He has a super charged metabolism due to his body type and gains come very slowly but all that he has is pure quality.

I wont be changing a thing and if anything as the show nears I will be feeding him up.

I am hopefully here to give Fivos the confidence to do something he has never tried plus I have full belief in my methods.

I will be hooking up with Fiv in the next week or so and as he said at 4 weeks out I will see him weekly.

I am not posting up the diet as I have to have some secrets but all I can say is that its very simple and very balanced and allows the body's digestive system to work at its optimum level.

J


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

As James said ive always stuck to what i know as many of us do and thought it was time to try something different and let someone else take care of the nutrition side. As James has said im eating alot more food as previously i relied on supplements for over 50% of protein. My diet from James is probably the most balanced its ever been and im getting alot of nutrients from food rather than shakes etc.

Im enjoying working with James and have 100% confidence in him and follow his advice to the "T".

Its always going to be to let go and let someone else take care of your prep but i would say with James its easy going (well for the moment )  as you get very honest apprasials. He is always there when you need him and explains everything you need to know. Even with 20years of competitive experaince behind me i would recommend James to anyone..

Fivos


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

Fivos said:


> Yep 20 years of training is paying off..
> 
> Fivos


Outstanding condition. 20 years of living such a dedicated and diciplined lifestyle.

I think this is the key. IMO too many guys jump onto gear too soon because they want it NOW and dont realise how long it takes.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

higgz123 said:


> awesome mate- inspiration for us nattys!


And assisted guys!!!!! :whistling:

Both Fiv and I agree that natural guys may actually have an easier time getting conditioned as they dont rely on anything thermogenic, meaning that subconciously they work harder.

Lets face it there are a hell of a lot of top natural competitors that get shredded. I can count the number of top level *a.s.s*isted bbers who get shredded on one hand. Also because generally their muscle mass is less than that of an assisted athlete, their BF levels need to be lower on show day to show the physique off at its best.

J


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

totaly agree with the above...

and fiv is definatly an inspiration to me, a druggie!!!!....lol

guys like fiv, mezz etc... the condition achieved is amongst the very best you will see anywhere!!

steve


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

stevie flynn said:


> totaly agree with the above...
> 
> and fiv is definatly an inspiration to me, a druggie!!!!....lol
> 
> ...


Totally agree there,i competed against fivos,and i thought i looked really sharp in the mirror....until he stood next to me.:laugh:

Quality all rounder,im sure will do really well. :thumbup1: best of luck !!!


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

supercell said:


> And assisted guys!!!!! :whistling:
> 
> Both Fiv and I agree that natural guys may actually have an easier time getting conditioned as they dont rely on anything thermogenic, meaning that subconciously they work harder.
> 
> ...


James hit the nail on the head (as he does most of the time!).. When i make that statement to other narturals they look at me as though im mad..they are like "na they can take all that stuff etc". Dieting is dieting full stop and to get shredded you goto goto push yourself natural or not. Its all about bodyfat levels as James said, i i know to stand a chance ive got to get proper lean so my phsyique stands out against fellow compeitiors who no doubt will out mass me. Remeber im nearly 5ft10 and compete at around 82kg max.

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

stevie flynn said:


> totaly agree with the above...
> 
> and fiv is definatly an inspiration to me, a druggie!!!!....lol
> 
> ...


Steve you have always been a great supporter of naturl bodybuilder and always speak highly of our condition, Mezza is the bench mark when it comes to condition and you wont find many nicer guys around like Mezza.

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

pea head said:


> Totally agree there,i competed against fivos,and i thought i looked really sharp in the mirror....until he stood next to me.:laugh:
> 
> Quality all rounder,im sure will do really well. :thumbup1: best of luck !!!


That was one of my best wins pal..i remember back stage there was aboout 14 off us in the int>80s i weighed in about 80.6 and they said to you wanna come back and weigh in to get <80 i just said na just wanna compete in the bigger class (as there was only 3 i think in the <80s)m when we were all getting changed i though damn i gonna look small..luckily for me i was in great nick and managed to get some great callouts..I must admit i was proper knackered!

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

bulkaholic said:


> WOW! you are seriously lean 8 weeks out. You must have a very healthy diet in the off season.
> 
> What class are you going for with ukbff? I remember you saying you were considering classic class also.


My diet is clean all year, when off season i eat really well mon-fri and have sat-sun off. Plus i always to some form of cardio every day.

Im not sure if i can make the classic class yet im 41 this year so will be doing >40s in NABBA ill see closer to the UKBFF qualifer which class ill do...i may try for the classic but if i dont make the requirement ill be in the >40s..

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

bulkaholic said:


> you are the same height as me so could be upto 84.5kg. Good luck with the nabba mate and will see you backstage at pompy.
> 
> The way you eat in off season is how Paul has advised me to go after show so will ne looking forward to not being fatty this year


Its funny as my medical which i have every 2 years said i was that height but when i did the midlands in 2007 the first year for classic said i was 175cm so could only be upto 78kg and i was 80.5kg.. :confused1:

Fivos


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

We'll look into that Fiv and get an accurate height. If you could be 80-84kgs then we'd be laughing all the way to Pizza Hut!!!

J


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

The thing is its done in cm and when they one they used at the show was a manual one so how can they tell the difference between 1cm or 2cm. They need to use some sort of electronic height measuring device as what happend if you are 175.5cm (which could be the difference between being a max of 78kg or 84kg)? They cant measure that accuratley..

Fivos


----------



## thebull1436114614 (Mar 17, 2009)

Looking good Fivos! Shredded! Are you doing the classic at portsmouth?


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

thebull said:


> Looking good Fivos! Shredded! Are you doing the classic at portsmouth?


No im going to do a late qualifer as i want to do the NABBA >40 and compete in the NPA Britain.

Fivos


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Looking great Fivos!! Inspirational mate!


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

bulkaholic said:


> well the rules state 175 criteria then apply this to 178cm for example?? So i guess it's just made up :lol: they also weren't going to let jamie in to his class as they said 180.5 isn't the over 180???


How can the see .5cm on a manual measuring device?

Fivos


----------

